# Business Insider on Chris Horner's health



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I've seen this in the cycling press, but interesting that it made it beyond that.

Chris Horner's superbug could end career - Business Insider


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

To me, it looks like the author is using the Horner case as a center piece for highlighting the improper use antibiotics. 
As for Horner, it is very uncommon for a healthy individual to contract this infection through normal life. Hope things work out for him, cycling is tough enough with two healthy lungs.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

on a related note: 
"The condition "feels like asthma," he said, but emphasized it isn't actually asthma." 



Here's what he said in August: 
“I sent in for a [therapeutic use exemption] after the Philly and Arlington races [in June],” Horner said. “I still had asthma and I sent in a TUE request, and the UCI, without sending any doctor to look at me, wouldn’t approve my TUE even though I was five, six weeks from the next race.

“If you were on a [WorldTour] team and had a doctor, it would be approved within one week,” he said. “But because I don’t, they ****ing denied me and now I have to race all these races sick and unhealthy.”

Horner blasts UCI for denying asthma TUE | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BusinessInsider is incredibly sensationalist, I wouldn't take most of what they say for face value.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

deviousalex said:


> BusinessInsider is incredibly sensationalist, I wouldn't take most of what they say for face value.


Agree. My point is that they think it noteworthy enough to report on, although the hurdle isn't high for them.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Hoping he gets clear of his health problem and is able to resume racing.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I sincerely think Chris is done. He's like 42 at this point (we are basically the same age), has a serious medical condition that he has to overcome, there's really nothing left for him to prove on the road, and there are still some pretty serious questions/allegations about him doping during his career out there. I think that is playing a significant role in teams electing not to take a closer look at him. At this point, he made his money and had some success, so it seems like it's a perfect time to just enjoy that and focus on the rest of life.

Chris Horner's Bio Passport Problem | Outside Online


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I sincerely think Chris is done. He's like 42 at this point (we are basically the same age), has a serious medical condition that he has to overcome, there's really nothing left for him to prove on the road, and there are still some pretty serious questions/allegations about him doping during his career out there. I think that is playing a significant role in teams electing not to take a closer look at him. At this point, he made his money and had some success, so it seems like it's a perfect time to just enjoy that and focus on the rest of life.
> 
> Chris Horner's Bio Passport Problem | Outside Online


Health issues certainly may be the end of racing for him however if he gets his health together then he can race and compete. At the Continental level or in the Masters class. He has been a talented rider and health issues aside should be racing.

No interest in allegations actually. If there is proof then the UCI would have tossed him under the bus.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BikeLayne said:


> If there is proof then the UCI would have tossed him under the bus.


Or the UCI was playing their cards like it's 1999 (aka the tour of "renewal") all over again.
The fallout from the Armstrong saga was a lot for them to handle. Things were supposed to have "changed". If another GT winner gets a doping violation it shows nothing has changed and they never cleaned up.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

deviousalex said:


> Or the UCI was playing their cards like it's 1999 (aka the tour of "renewal") all over again.
> The fallout from the Armstrong saga was a lot for them to handle. Things were supposed to have "changed". If another GT winner gets a doping violation it shows nothing has changed and they never cleaned up.


They might play things like that. I would not really know.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

BikeLayne said:


> Hoping he gets clear of his health problem and is able to resume racing.


I don't think most people in the industry share that sentiment. Horner is as shady as they come and always has been. He should have retired long ago. Hopefully we'll never hear from him again.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

BikeLayne said:


> No interest in allegations actually. If there is proof then the UCI would have tossed him under the bus.


You clearly have no idea how the UCI works. 

You're not interested in allegations? How about cold hard facts, then? 

He's a Grand Tour "Winner" that no one would touch except for a bushleague domestic squad that struggled to even get in decent American races.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

pedalbiker said:


> You clearly have no idea how the UCI works.
> 
> You're not interested in allegations? How about cold hard facts, then?
> 
> He's a Grand Tour "Winner" that no one would touch except for a bushleague domestic squad that struggled to even get in decent American races.


um, yeah, and also a 41 yr old ex grand tour winner coming off two injury-marred seasons who was benched from the one tour he was supposed to ride because of cortisol levels. if you have any facts that prove doping, please share. otherwise, we can all continue to play the speculation game.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

dnice said:


> um, yeah, and also a 41 yr old ex grand tour winner coming off two injury-marred seasons who was benched from the one tour he was supposed to ride because of cortisol levels. if you have any facts that prove doping, please share. otherwise, we can all continue to play the speculation game.


There's no speculation game to be played. You tell yourself what you want. Everything else says otherwise.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

pedalbiker said:


> You clearly have no idea how the UCI works.
> 
> You're not interested in allegations? How about cold hard facts, then?
> 
> He's a Grand Tour "Winner" that no one would touch except for a bushleague domestic squad that struggled to even get in decent American races.


Impressive insight to the workings of the UCI and cold hard facts.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

pedalbiker said:


> I don't think most people in the industry share that sentiment. Horner is as shady as they come and always has been. He should have retired long ago. Hopefully we'll never hear from him again.


I would not know what the industry thinks. I know I would watch the Amgen Tour if Horner was going to be In it but he will not and I can think of no other reason to sit and watch the snooze fest.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

pedalbiker said:


> There's no speculation game to be played. You tell yourself what you want. Everything else says otherwise.


Could you share with us a link to Horner testing positive and the sanctions he received. I have not heard that but I would like to read about it.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

BikeLayne said:


> Could you share with us a link to Horner testing positive and the sanctions he received. I have not heard that but I would like to read about it.


ah yes


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

den bakker said:


> ah yes


The One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People eater could blow a mean horn! And he liked short shorts.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

pedalbiker said:


> I don't think most people in the industry share that sentiment. Horner is as shady as they come and always has been. He should have retired long ago. Hopefully we'll never hear from him again.


I don't pretend to speak for the industry, and I don't know if Horner is doping or not, but I like him. 

Why? Doper or not Horner was never one of the cool kids for USAC. He didn't "fit in" in Europe. He made an enemy of Lance by calling out the entire US Postal team. Besides, the guy can ride, and (at least when he's not working for Lance) he tends to speak his mind.

You don't like Horner? I doubt he'll lose sleep over that.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

+1 To that.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Well like I said before, I hope he gets his lung disease problem resolved and is able to race with Airgas or in the Masters class. If the end of his racing is on him then I wish him the best.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Airgas-Safeway will return as Team Illuminate in 2016 | Cyclingnews.com

Safeway/Illuminate still believes in him, World Tour teams don't (at least not for the salary was seeking), such is life and everyone moves on. Both things are true: Chris has every right to assert the fact that he has never had a dirty test and World Tour teams have every right not to invest money and energy into a guy they have questions about (health and/or doping). It seems like he has found a good fit team wise and hopefully that solves the issue for everyone.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Well that is good news. He has found his niche. I will try and keep up with the team. Sounds like they have added some talent and hopefully they will get to show everyone what they can do.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Airgas-Safeway will return as Team Illuminate in 2016 | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Safeway/Illuminate still believes in him, World Tour teams don't (at least not for the salary was seeking), such is life and everyone moves on. Both things are true: Chris has every right to assert the fact that he has never had a dirty test and World Tour teams have every right not to invest money and energy into a guy they have questions about (health and/or doping). It seems like he has found a good fit team wise and hopefully that solves the issue for everyone.


Well put. For those who insist that Horner was not picked up by a world tour team because he's supposedly dirty (I don't know one way or the other), I can tell you this: If I ran a world tour team I would not have picked him up even if it was proved beyond all doubt that he was clean. Beginning the spring after his Vuelta victory, all he showed was a propensity to be injured and sick. Not his fault, and not a deal-killer, but throw his age into the equation and I wouldn't have even considered signing him. Further, other riders who have actually been popped for doping are signed back on, and since Horner has so far gotten away with it (if, in fact he is actually guilty), I seriously doubt accusations passed around on cycling forums really weighed into team's considerations on whether to sign Horner or not.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Jwiffle said:


> I seriously doubt accusations passed around on cycling forums really weighed into team's considerations on whether to sign Horner or not.


On forums no, but Oleg Tinkov hinting that he didn't sign Horner because the team's doctors were suspicious of his biological passport does weigh into other team's decisions.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lampre lifeline for Horner as twit Tinkov dreams big - Cycling - Eurosport


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Horner wins the Vuelta ? but what should we believe? | CyclingTips


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Lampre lifeline for Horner as twit Tinkov dreams big - Cycling - Eurosport


it could be me, but that the author doesn't even quote tinkov directly about horner in that article. plus, with al due respect, do we really know which tinkov is speaking? how often is he parodying someone with a genuine sense of humour? i just don't buy whatever odd link the article was attempting to make.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

BikeLayne said:


> Impressive insight to the workings of the UCI and cold hard facts.



At some point you have to get off your knees and learn how to walk yourself.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

JohnStonebarger said:


> I don't pretend to speak for the industry, and I don't know if Horner is doping or not, but I like him.
> 
> Why? Doper or not Horner was never one of the cool kids for USAC. He didn't "fit in" in Europe. He made an enemy of Lance by calling out the entire US Postal team. Besides, the guy can ride, and (at least when he's not working for Lance) he tends to speak his mind.
> 
> You don't like Horner? I doubt he'll lose sleep over that.


Why would he? I have nothing to do with him in the least. But he's also not riding at the pro tour level anymore, and the reason for that is also the reason I don't like him. 

Nothing to do with me, everything to do with his past transgressions and out and out b.s.

Argue you all you want but you're not arguing anything. You're giving your uninformed opinion of him. Even in the domestic amateur ranks many people know/knew the deal. Hell, I heard about it 10 years ago from cat 1 dudes that were racing him. The peloton knows. The industry knows. You don't know. Doesn't change anything. No case or argument to be made.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Jwiffle said:


> Further, other riders who have actually been popped for doping are signed back on, and since Horner has so far gotten away with it (if, in fact he is actually guilty), I seriously doubt accusations passed around on cycling forums really weighed into team's considerations on whether to sign Horner or not.


Sign a rider that is then implicated and sanctioned for past transgressions and what happens? It's not like he'd get a backdated suspension (though if he puckers up enough, they might give him the off-season suspension that some of his wanker doper contemporaries got). 

I don't run a protour team, but I would certainly think that'd affect future considerations.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

pedalbiker said:


> At some point you have to get off your knees and learn how to walk yourself.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I guess this forum is not moderated. However you earned a negative rep for that one.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Horner wins the Vuelta ? but what should we believe? | CyclingTips


This is the article that hits all of the key points on the questions surrounding Horner and his recent performances to me. At the end of the day, you either believe he rode clean or you don't. Nothing anyone says here will probably change your mind either way. I do think it is important to acknowledge that this one isn't black and white and that opinions differ for legitimate reasons. I for one have a hard time accepting that someone hits their stride and starts winning grand tours in their late 30s and early 40s in the modern peloton. I guess it could possibly be done clean, but it's pretty hard to buy when you add in all of the injuries that preceded some of those wins, his competitors in their prime, etc. Does that mean he doped, nope, but given the sports recent history it's hard to give anyone a pass when things seem odd. I'll just say we don't know either way and we should probably just leave it that and avoid pronouncing him a hero or a villain.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

deviousalex said:


> On forums no, but Oleg Tinkov hinting that he didn't sign Horner because the team's doctors were suspicious of his biological passport does weigh into other team's decisions.


Besides he has Contador on his team who failed 2 samples and was sanctioned.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

pedalbiker said:


> Sign a rider that is then implicated and sanctioned for past transgressions and what happens? It's not like he'd get a backdated suspension (though if he puckers up enough, they might give him the off-season suspension that some of his wanker doper contemporaries got).
> 
> I don't run a protour team, but I would certainly think that'd affect future considerations.


Why not? Others have signed riders who were questionable and later sanctioned. Others have received backdated suspensions.

He wasn't going to win another Vuelta, doped or not.

And while I agree that Horner's feat was questionable, to say teams wouldn't hire him because of that isn't the case. After all, he did get a contract with another world tour team after his Vuelta.

And if teams really, truly dismissed him because he might turn up dirty later, they'd be dismissing half the peloton.

He was old, sick, injured, and worn out. That he might have been dirty may have played a small role in a team's decision, but certainly not decisive. If he had been ten years younger, not sick, not injured, he'd have had no trouble securing a spot on a world tour team.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

BikeLayne said:


> pedalbiker said:
> 
> 
> > At some point you have to get off your knees and learn how to walk yourself.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jwiffle said:


> Why not? Others have signed riders who were questionable and later sanctioned. Others have received backdated suspensions.
> 
> He wasn't going to win another Vuelta, doped or not.
> 
> ...


There's really no way to know any of this for certain one way or another. World Tour teams made their call on him twice probably for a series of reasons. He was struggling to find a gig when the Lampre deal happened and almost had to go Conti then if you look into it. He was coming off winning the Vuelta and teams weren't fighting to sign him. That is strange. Why, we don't know. Lampre signed him, but really got nothing from him. The magic that led to an amazing Vuelta win in his contract year was suddenly gone. Does that mean he doped? No, but my guess is that it played more than small role in some teams decision to look the other way. In the end, we can't say how big or how small a role this all played in the decisions that were made with any degree of certainty though. Just like we can't say he was riding clean or dirty with any degree of certainty. It is what it is and nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> There's really no way to know any of this for certain one way or another. World Tour teams made their call on him twice probably for a series of reasons. He was struggling to find a gig when the Lampre deal happened and almost had to go Conti then if you look into it. He was coming off winning the Vuelta and teams weren't fighting to sign him. That is strange. Why, we don't know. Lampre signed him, but really got nothing from him. The magic that led to an amazing Vuelta win in his contract year was suddenly gone. Does that mean he doped? No, but my guess is that it played more than small role in some teams decision to look the other way. In the end, we can't say how big or how small a role this all played in the decisions that were made with any degree of certainty though. Just like we can't say he was riding clean or dirty with any degree of certainty. It is what it is and nothing more and nothing less.


This I completely agree with. I just like to argue against all those who say they know for certain he wasn't hired on again because of doping suspicions when they have no proof either that he doped or that such was teams' reasons for not considering him. Because they believe he doped, they want to believe that's the only reason teams ignored him. Without having been in their meetings, or the teams making any public statements, we can't know. 

So we're all left to make our own conclusions, based on our own logic. My logic, due to the preponderance of doping and re-hired dopers, coupled with the facts of Horner's health issues, leads me to believe the few doping allegations without evidence did not play nearly as big a role as his age and health.

And seeing how his health has continued to be poor, I'm sure teams are glad they did not give him another chance.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

He's back and he's actually in town tonight with his new team. If you live in or near Atlanta and you have always wanted to meet Chris Horner, tonight might be your lucky day...

Horner signs with Lupus Racing Team | Cyclingnews.com

It's been a long day, but I am debating about stopping by just to check it out.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I am glad to see him out there for one more year. I wish him the best this year racing and hope his lung disease situation clears up for him. I had never heard of this current team before and I doubt I will follow his progress unless they make updates on cycling news or velo news. I suppose the team may get invites based on Horners results last year. I think a 4th and to 5th place finishes. But I would not know what they might do in that regard. Anyway I wish him luck and good legs.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm curious about how much Horner is making with this team. It must be peanuts. I don't understand why he doesn't pursue a commentating job or another position in the industry. He's mid-40's and has several kids at home, right? It's hard to understand that signing with a small domestic team like this offers much improvement in lifestyle. That said, I wish him the best.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

burgrat said:


> I'm curious about how much Horner is making with this team. It must be peanuts. I don't understand why he doesn't pursue a commentating job or another position in the industry. He's mid-40's and has several kids at home, right? It's hard to understand that signing with a small domestic team like this offers much improvement in lifestyle. That said, I wish him the best.


 He probably belongs in commentating or team owner, coach, trainer or some such job. Who knows and maybe this last year is the stepping stone for such a career change. Of course there is room in the world for a good bike shop especially one with coffee shop attached and some music in the background. A place for cyclists to go hang out and talk and leave some cash in the register.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

God, he really needs to disappear. I really hope he doesn't show up to any regional races the rest of that team usually does. What a douche. Get him out.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

pedalbiker said:


> God, he really needs to disappear. *I really hope he doesn't show up to any regional races the rest of that team usually does. *What a douche. Get him out.


I'm sure he will because Team Lupus will likely not be in the larger races in the US (i.e. Tour of California, Utah, etc.). Maybe now with Horner they will, who knows.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

pedalbiker said:


> . What a douche.


Thank God for the Internet or I wouldn't have known this. I'd have gone on thinking he was one of the most capable American riders in the bike and most engaging off it. Thanks foe helping us out!


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

JSR said:


> Thank God for the Internet or I wouldn't have known this. I'd have gone on thinking he was one of the most capable American riders in the bike and most engaging off it. Thanks foe helping us out!


Being ignorant is one thing. Being proud of it? 

Yikes.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess I'll have to get my douche detector tuned up. 

No, it seems to be properly calibrated. In fact it's clicking like mad right this very minute.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure there are some teams that never looked at him after he won the Vuelta purely because he would never fit in with those teams. Different teams do have different cultures and needs. Rather or not teams thought he dopped may have played a part of why some may not have looked at him, but I'd guess age also played a role.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

JSR said:


> I guess I'll have to get my douche detector tuned up.
> 
> No, it seems to be properly calibrated. In fact it's clicking like mad right this very minute.


Ah, yes. I do love it when a poster's only rebuttal is to regress to some crass fallacy. Do come back when youve learned enough to say something relevant.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Relevant to what? Whether Horner is a douche? Or that I'm "ignorant" of his doucheyness?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Rashadabd said:


> There's really no way to know any of this for certain one way or another. World Tour teams made their call on him twice probably for a series of reasons. He was struggling to find a gig when the Lampre deal happened and almost had to go Conti then if you look into it. He was coming off winning the Vuelta and teams weren't fighting to sign him. That is strange. Why, we don't know. Lampre signed him, but really got nothing from him. The magic that led to an amazing Vuelta win in his contract year was suddenly gone. Does that mean he doped? No, but my guess is that it played more than small role in some teams decision to look the other way. In the end, we can't say how big or how small a role this all played in the decisions that were made with any degree of certainty though. Just like we can't say he was riding clean or dirty with any degree of certainty. It is what it is and nothing more and nothing less.


World Tour teams didn't fight to sign him because all of their dollera/euros were already allocated and he was asking for a lot. He gambled on not signing before the Vuelta (for a lower contract) and lost.

When Lampre threw him a lifeline he was ready to do well but was nearly killed by a driver in Italy. He recovered well enough to ride to a top 20 at the TdF, which is better than most pros will ever achieve. After that he got sick and well, he's 44 and he's recovering like an old guy trying to train at a professional level.

There's not much to read into. He's always been a great rider and a few times, everything came together for him. I think it's worth noting that when everyone was on the hot-sauce, he did only ok. As the pressure to race clean(er) came on, he did better and better. He's guilty of mismanaging his career but he's done a lot better than most.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

davidka said:


> There's not much to read into. He's always been a great rider and a few times, everything came together for him.* I think it's worth noting that when everyone was on the hot-sauce, he did only ok.* As the pressure to race clean(er) came on, he did better and better. He's guilty of mismanaging his career but he's done a lot better than most.


What, like on Saturn?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

davidka said:


> World Tour teams didn't fight to sign him because all of their dollera/euros were already allocated and he was asking for a lot. He gambled on not signing before the Vuelta (for a lower contract) and lost.
> 
> When Lampre threw him a lifeline he was ready to do well but was nearly killed by a driver in Italy. He recovered well enough to ride to a top 20 at the TdF, which is better than most pros will ever achieve. After that he got sick and well, he's 44 and he's recovering like an old guy trying to train at a professional level.
> 
> There's not much to read into. He's always been a great rider and a few times, everything came together for him. I think it's worth noting that when everyone was on the hot-sauce, he did only ok. As the pressure to race clean(er) came on, he did better and better. He's guilty of mismanaging his career but he's done a lot better than most.


There's no way to know a lot of that is what I am saying. It's all speculation. That's what we do around here, so it's fine, but I am just saying we can't pass it off as facts. If Sagan or Froome were suddenly available, teams would work with them to find a new sponsor to make it work just like Dimension Data did with Cavendish. The guy had just won a grand tour in a sport where GC contenders are hard to find. Teams that really didn't have any GC threats passed on him. There could be lots of reasons for that. For some it was probably money, for others it may have been age, and for others there may have been concerns about possible doping. His wins at the end of his World Tour career were extremely unusual given his age. Again, that doesn't prove he doped though, but given the sport's history, it may have been enough to raise suspicion for some teams and the risk may have outweighed the potential benefits.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I hope he isn't just riding because he is broke, 'cuz one more season on a Continental team probably won't change his financial situation all that much. Dope or no dope, who knows but it wouldn't surprise me. However, given his age it is probably time to jump hard into something else, probably in the cycling industry. Not to mention, that I would LOVE to hear him as a commentator or maybe as a VIP/Executive training/riding camp promoter. I know a number of dentists and bankers who would easily dole out big bucks to ride and hang with him for a week in Colorado somewhere. He's got a great personality.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

He is racing this week but it's difficult to see how he is doing. He had 1 real bad day so far. I do not know if he got dropped or he had a mechanical/crash situation. He is in 46th place as of today. He took 2nd on a mountain stage yesterday.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Team Lupus got an invite to the Tour of Utah and I suppose it's because Horner took 5th last year and 2nd in 2013 and 2014. Obviously I do not know how or why but cycling news had the article so I figure I believe it. No idea if Horner will be in the race, if he is sick or burning up the road these days but the invite is there. Maybe he will be coaching if not riding. Anyway I wish him luck along with the other members of the Lupus team whoever they might be.


----------



## 50x25 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just hope when he retires he commentates, every time I've heard him in the booth I thought he was great at it.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Well not everyone is a Chris Horner fan it appears which is fine. Given the small size of the team he is on I doubt we will hear much about him in the future which is fine also. I hope he does well but I wish that for most everyone. I did notice yesterday that his previous team Airgas has changed their name to Illuminate and their kit is without logos. They apparently feel that they want to make a statement that they are a team and not a company or group of companies. Anyway their kit jersey is plain black. Kind of looks a bit funny really being accustomed to a billboard type effect on the pro jerseys. I have never been a corporate guy so I do not wear team jerseys. Just a plain jersey made in the USA. My bike was made in the USA also. Custom shop build in Calif. 

Anyway if cycling news posts up Chis Horner updates in the future I will read them. At 44y/o I do not really expect anything to exciting. However if you check Wiki it shows over 50 Pro podium finishes and more then 20 Pro Victories including stage wins and of course a Grand Tour Victory. Great career it seems.


----------

